# AC works the second time, after i shut off the car



## 10254 (Apr 1, 2013)

so ive been noticing that im driivng and i decide to turn on my ac, it doesnt get cold at all... and then the second time around after i hjave shut the car off, and then turn it back on it works fine... what the **** is going on... this shouldnt be happeneing. just got this car last august... please help... i jsut took in it tuesday for oil change, thats when i ntoiced a problem


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Take it back to the dealer and have them check for you. Warranty is there for a reason.

This could be a bad relay, my last car had this happening to it, and it was just a bad relay, after they switched it, everything was fine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Take it back to the dealer and have them check for you. Warranty is there for a reason.
> 
> This could be a bad relay, my last car had this happening to it, and it was just a bad relay, after they switched it, everything was fine.


^ What he said. Take it back to the dealer. If it is a problem you can easily reproduce, they should have no problems resolving it.


----------



## 10254 (Apr 1, 2013)

just ticks me off, i was just there tuesday for an oil change (my closest dealer is over 30 miles away) and it said on the sheet they checked the ac performance... this is a brand new car, why would this be happening. this is the 3rd problem ive had with this car.. its like i got a faulty car. and im in wisconsin not like im using the AC all the time, i just noticed it today


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Depending on the dealer... they won't fix things unless it is a safety issue under warranty. Only so many man hours for warranty work allowed by company so they would "check" but not fix.... crooks. I've never dealt with one of these dealerships myself, but they are out there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Epickphale said:


> Depending on the dealer... they won't fix things unless it is a safety issue under warranty. Only so many man hours for warranty work allowed by company so they would "check" but not fix.... crooks. I've never dealt with one of these dealerships myself, but they are out there.


If I had one of these dealerships I would immediately find a different dealership and report them to GM and my state AG office for refusal to honor the manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

While I concur with what the others said about referring this to the dealer, I am curious what your outside temperature is when you attempt to activate the A/C. Based upon your comments about it not getting cold it sounds like it is at least warm enough to need it. Something to ponder, however, is the threshold at which the low pressure switch will deactivate the compressor due to low ambient temperature. In some cases, the cutoff point is at a lower temperature than the reactivate temp. If the A/C deactivates at that cutoff point, it won't come back on until the outside temperature is higher than the higher "resume" temperature. By cutting off the car, it is possible that the latent heat from the radiator could temporarily raise the temperature of the gas and the pressure in the system enough to reactivate the compressor. My '12 Cruze seems to use the same temperature cutoff point for both high and low values (32F), but my '13 Silverado is clearly set at two separate temperatures (off at 37F, on at 39F). Granted, this is a shot in the dark and may not even be applicable here. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blackcruze said:


> so ive been noticing that im driivng and i decide to turn on my ac, it doesnt get cold at all... and then the second time around after i hjave shut the car off, and then turn it back on it works fine... what the **** is going on... this shouldn t be happeneing. just got this car last august... please help... i jsut took in it tuesday for oil change, thats when i ntoiced a problem


Hi blackcruze, 

I can understand your concerns. I would certainly suggest getting it into the dealer. Would you like me to make a service appointment for you? 

Sincerely, 
Crystal L. - GM Customer Care


----------



## 10254 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Guys- It's Diana. Long time no talk... anyways. Drove my happy butt (not happy, it was raining here) all the way to Wausau today to check out my ac... turns out it only turns on when it hits certain temps... which people failed to tell me... other than that. its all good. more miles and gas wasted tada


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

blackcruze said:


> im in wisconsin not like im using the AC all the time, i just noticed it today


I'm in Wisconsin too, yesterday was the first day it was actually warm when I got in my car. All I did was open the window and got some of that 50degree air and the car was completely cooled off in 30seconds. 

Don't think I will need the AC for at least another couple months.


----------



## 10254 (Apr 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I'm in Wisconsin too, yesterday was the first day it was actually warm when I got in my car. All I did was open the window and got some of that 50degree air and the car was completely cooled off in 30seconds.
> 
> Don't think I will need the AC for at least another couple months.


Hey. Im in Stevens point. Where are you. Tell me about it this weather is whack!


----------

